# TinBoats.net Box Pass #5



## fender66 (Apr 4, 2012)

*TinBoats.net Box Pass #5*

Since there has been interest by several to get into TinBoats.net Box Pass #4....this will be the continuation of Box Pass #4. Add your name to the list and when there's 10...we'll get started.

Thanks lswoody for agreeing to pass the box to start this #5 Box Pass.



Taken from previous Box Pass rules.

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the continental US.

2. You must have 10 posts in the last month.

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, If you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list.

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $10.95 for shipping.

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.


1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4) Vahunter
5) aeviaanah
6) fool4fish1226
7) txneal
8 ) Sawdust Farmer
9) lswoody
10) JonBoatfever


We are full up with 10 participants.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm in!
1) Kochy
2)
3)
4)
5) 
6) 
7)
8 )
9) 
10)


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 4, 2012)

1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3)
4)
5) 
6) 
7)
8 )
9) 
10)


----------



## Gramps50 (Apr 4, 2012)

1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4)
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## vahunter (Apr 4, 2012)

1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4) Vahunter 
5)
6)
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 5, 2012)

5)aeviaanah


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Master list updated.

Still need 5 more [strike]suckers[/strike]....I mean participants. :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 6, 2012)

Count me in again


1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4) Vahunter
5) aeviaanah
6) fool4fish1226
7)
8 )
9)
10)


----------



## fender66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Updated again. Just a few more spots.


----------



## txneal (Apr 13, 2012)

sounds interesting...I'll play.



> Post Posted: 06 Apr 2012, 09:03
> Reply with quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Apr 14, 2012)

I'll give it a try.

1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4) Vahunter
5) aeviaanah
6) fool4fish1226
7) txneal
8 ) Sawdust Farmer
9)
10)


----------



## lswoody (Apr 15, 2012)

Any objections to me getting in on this since I'm the last one on the #4 pass box and I'll be mailing it out to start this one???? If so, no problem.
1. Kochy
2.Sixgun
3.Gramps
4.Vahunter
5.aeniaanih
6.fool4fish1226
7.txneal
8.Sawdust Farmer
9.lswoody???


----------



## JonBoatfever (Apr 15, 2012)

I'll do it!

1) Kochy
2) Sixgun
3) Gramps
4) Vahunter
5) aeviaanah
6) fool4fish1226
7) txneal
8 ) Sawdust Farmer
9) lswoody
10) JonBoatfever


----------



## Kochy (Apr 17, 2012)

Yay! We got a full list. Now we can start eh.


----------



## txneal (Apr 17, 2012)

> Yay! We got a full list. Now we can start eh.



I think it doesn't start until box pass 4 reaches the last guy on the list; then it gets passed off to box pass 5.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 18, 2012)

txneal said:


> > Yay! We got a full list. Now we can start eh.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it doesn't start until box pass 4 reaches the last guy on the list; then it gets passed off to box pass 5.



Yep your right Just me and Iswoody remain on pass #4 should not be too much longer.


----------



## vahunter (Apr 23, 2012)

It will soon start!  how bout the scrambled list so woody knows who to send it when he gets it?


----------



## lswoody (Apr 23, 2012)

I can just send it to Kochy since he is 1st on the list. Kochy send me a pm with your adress info!!!!!!!


----------



## fender66 (Apr 24, 2012)

lswoody said:


> I can just send it to Kochy since he is 1st on the list. Kochy send me a pm with your adress info!!!!!!!



Agree. The list is random enough.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright, I Sent it, so I'm ready.


----------



## Kochy (Apr 28, 2012)

Woody did you ship it out yet?


----------



## lswoody (Apr 30, 2012)

Got it Sat. Will send it your way tomorrow Kochy!!!!!!


----------



## lswoody (May 1, 2012)

Kochy, sent you a pm!!!!!!!


----------



## Kochy (May 7, 2012)

Recieved the box today, took what I wanted added some cool stuff. Didn't even touch any of the saltwater stuff, added some pretty interesting things including a mag-lite. Hope that's okay. I added a lot of stuff.


----------



## Kochy (May 8, 2012)

Shipped it out today, to Sixgun, should be there friday. I put delivery confirmation on it so.


----------



## juggernoob (May 10, 2012)

Dang, where are the pictures at?


----------



## sixgun86 (May 10, 2012)

I'll post some pictures when it arrives. Also have sometime this weekend to go by the store and add some goodies. 

Shout out +1

*Edit-*

Box Arrived today, a lot of used up, rusty, unwanted tackle was in the mix. There were a couple nice items, but honestly at least 1/3 of this stuff is junk. I'll be PM'ing the next in line shortly for shipping addy and will do the best I can within my budget to make it desirable. We are going to need some support to get this thing proper. 



> PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use.



LONLB WILL NOT DESTROY THE Box Pass.


----------



## Kochy (May 12, 2012)

I put in the mag lite and a couple of other little trinkets, if you took the mag-lite you need a bulb for it. I recieved the box with alot of junk in it too, I added what I could.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 12, 2012)

I think I am next on the list, just wanted give you a heads up that I will be leaving in the morning and be without computer access for about 3-4 days. Didn't want anyone to think that I took off with the box like happened last time.

No I won't be fishing.  This is a work trip, which means more money for toys.


----------



## lswoody (May 12, 2012)

Kochy said:


> I recieved the box with alot of junk in it too, I added what I could.


Same here.


----------



## sixgun86 (May 14, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> I think I am next on the list, just wanted give you a heads up that I will be leaving in the morning and be without computer access for about 3-4 days. Didn't want anyone to think that I took off with the box like happened last time.
> 
> No I won't be fishing.  This is a work trip, which means more money for toys.




Gramps, Box is headed your way. It was shipped from AL priority mail. Expect it by the end of this week, or at least when you get home.


----------



## aeviaanah (May 15, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am next on the list, just wanted give you a heads up that I will be leaving in the morning and be without computer access for about 3-4 days. Didn't want anyone to think that I took off with the box like happened last time.
> ...


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaw!


----------



## Gramps50 (May 17, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> Gramps50 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I am next on the list, just wanted give you a heads up that I will be leaving in the morning and be without computer access for about 3-4 days. Didn't want anyone to think that I took off with the box like happened last time.
> ...



The box was here when I got home this morning. Will be going thru it and sending it on it's way. Pictures to follow

The box is ready awaiting for an address.

Cleaned out some of the old lures and fixed the Mag light, it now only needs batteries.



Bird's eye view



Plus secret items


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaw!



x2!



Gramps50 said:


> Plus secret items



opcorn:


----------



## Kochy (May 17, 2012)

Dang! You fixed my mag lite. Lulz what'd did you do to make it work? Replace the bulb right?


----------



## sixgun86 (May 17, 2012)

I took a look at the bulb when I had it and looked okay but I never put any batteries in it to test or tamper. Those things make great self defense tool.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 17, 2012)

Kochy said:


> Dang! You fixed my mag lite. Lulz what'd did you do to make it work? Replace the bulb right?



Didn't try the bulb that was in it, put in a new one and some batteries and wow-la it worked



sixgun86 said:
 

> I took a look at the bulb when I had it and looked okay but I never put any batteries in it to test or tamper. Those things make great self defense tool.



They are great lights & weapons if I didn't already have several I would have kept it myself.


----------



## fender66 (May 18, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> Kochy said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! You fixed my mag lite. Lulz what'd did you do to make it work? Replace the bulb right?
> ...



I wish that box would come back to me again. Wasn't nearly the same cool stuff when I had it. I opened my box, I took nothing, let my daughter pick one thing, added new stuff (which I can't really see in the last photos) and sent it on.

It's looking much better now. Good job guys.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 18, 2012)

fender66 said:


> I wish that box would come back to me again. Wasn't nearly the same cool stuff when I had it. I opened my box, I took nothing, let my daughter pick one thing, added new stuff (which I can't really see in the last photos) and sent it on.



Yea to bad our names weren't close together we could have saved some postage by hand delivering it. Could have probably shot it out of a potato cannon and got it to your house from mine. :lol:


----------



## fender66 (May 18, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > I wish that box would come back to me again. Wasn't nearly the same cool stuff when I had it. I opened my box, I took nothing, let my daughter pick one thing, added new stuff (which I can't really see in the last photos) and sent it on.
> ...



That did cross my mind already.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 18, 2012)

Pass Box #5 is now in transit, it was dropped off at the local USPS office this afternoon. Would think that it should arrive at it's destination Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## vahunter (May 19, 2012)

Awesome thanks Gramps I'll let y'all know when I get it


----------



## vahunter (May 21, 2012)

Got the box today. Thanks Gramps. I'll look through it and see what I can add to it and send it back out


----------



## vahunter (May 21, 2012)

Here's the pic after opening.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 22, 2012)

Dang this thing is really moving fast (thats cool). Just to give you all a heads up I will be out of town starting wednesday the 23rd thru Monday the 28th so don't think I fell of the face of the earth. I already sent aeviaanah my address. Hopefully my little trip won't cause to much of a delay for the box pass if any. The box is going to have to travel cross county on this one anyways so I don't expect my trip will cause any issues.


Have a great day all


----------



## vahunter (May 22, 2012)

I swapped out a couple lures, added some more plastics, and put some batteries in the flashlight. Will be sending box out when I receive the address. I wanted to add a cup and accessory holder in the box but it wouldn't fit.


----------



## vahunter (May 25, 2012)

Sent it out yesterday


----------



## aeviaanah (May 26, 2012)

Im waiting patiently!


----------



## sixgun86 (May 26, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Im waiting patiently!




Just think, If it doesn't come today it won't be until tuesday.

Happy Memorial DAY!!

lol. Sorry. I had too.


----------



## Gramps50 (May 26, 2012)

sixgun86 said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Im waiting patiently!
> ...



That was just mean!! :LOL2:


----------



## aeviaanah (May 26, 2012)

Hahah!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 30, 2012)

I am back  Any updates


----------



## vahunter (May 30, 2012)

I checked the tracking and it shows delivery yesterday at 11:56


----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2012)

Indeed I got the package. Going to make a trip to bass pro shop this weekend to buy a few things to replace what Im taking. I should have it out Monday. Looks like I got me some new catfish bait!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 1, 2012)

TXNEAL pm me your address when you get a chance.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 2, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> TXNEAL pm me your address when you get a chance.


PM me address!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 4, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > TXNEAL pm me your address when you get a chance.
> ...




Done


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 4, 2012)

What no more pictures?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 4, 2012)

Sent box to fool4fish today. Cost $16.83 to ship. I get home and I see a mag light sitting on the counter. My ol lady must have took it out of the box for some odd reason. I didnt need it being I already have two. If anyone wants it you pay shipping and ill send it for free, sorry!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 5, 2012)

=D> I will be waiting =D>


----------



## Kochy (Jun 6, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Sent box to fool4fish today. Cost $16.83 to ship. I get home and I see a mag light sitting on the counter. My ol lady must have took it out of the box for some odd reason. I didnt need it being I already have two. If anyone wants it you pay shipping and ill send it for free, sorry!



AWW! I put that mag lite in there. I wanted to see how far it got in the box pass before it stopped somewhere. Guess its done.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 10, 2012)

Got the BOX yesterday I guess? Just found it this morning. I will post up pictures later today or Monday. There are some good items in the box one being a humming bird wide one hundred. I will not be removing any items but I have some nice stuff to add and the box is full, so I want to ask you guys a question. There are some un-useable items in the box IMHO. Would anyone be against me removing those items to make room for the stuff I would like to add. I will post pictures of the items I remove and the ones I want to add to see if anyone disagrees. I am thinking that maybe someone (limited funds or just starting out) on the site would want what I remove. I would be happy to send them to anyone that is active on the site, I would hate to just toss them out. Well anyways let me know. 

Again I will try and get the pictures up asap. 

P.S. TX if you see something in the removing pictures that you want be sure to let me know and that goes for anyone else left on the list, I will ensure you get them.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ok here are the pictures. Let me know what you guys think!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 10, 2012)

TXNEAL I will ship it out most likely wednesday


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew I shouldve grabbed the swimbait! Glad to hear you got the box.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 10, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> I knew I shouldve grabbed the swimbait! Glad to hear you got the box.



The box is over stuffed now - TXNEAL wear some safety glasses when you open it something is liable to jump out at you :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 13, 2012)

Will be heading to post office @ 9 o'clock to mail off the box to txneal =D>


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jun 13, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Will be heading to post office @ 9 o'clock to mail off the box to txneal =D>



Good deal! I sent txneal my address, so I'm ready. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 13, 2012)

Box is in the mail and the nice lady at the post office said it should be there friday or saturday!!!!!!!

The box weighs over 8lbs it is stuffed =D>


----------



## txneal (Jun 13, 2012)

Great; I'm ready. I just got Sawdust Farmer's mailing address and it's written down on paper because I've had endless troubles with my computer lately. I have a friend who is a computer geek, so I'm waiting for him to help me out with this machine. Hopefully, I'll still have it working when the box arrives, so I can post some pics.


----------



## vahunter (Jun 14, 2012)

Go ahead and remove the humminbird and send it to me


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2012)

TX has the eagle landed?


----------



## txneal (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry guys, but I was unable to post pics. My other computer has gone out for repairs and won't be back for awhile. This old computer I'm using right now is so bogged down with spyware that I can barely even get it to work at all...and no photo software on this one. Anyway, the box did arrive on Saturday and I just got it sent out again today, so it is on it's way to sawdust farmer. I crammed everything I could possibly fit into it and then forced the lids down and taped it shut, so I don't see how another thing could possibly fit. That hummingbird is definitely taking up some space in there, so somebody might ought to grab it to make more room. Box will leave west Texas this afternoon, so should arrive in Arkansas by Saturday.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 20, 2012)

txneal said:


> Sorry guys, but I was unable to post pics. My other computer has gone out for repairs and won't be back for awhile. This old computer I'm using right now is so bogged down with spyware that I can barely even get it to work at all...and no photo software on this one. Anyway, the box did arrive on Saturday and I just got it sent out again today, so it is on it's way to sawdust farmer. I crammed everything I could possibly fit into it and then forced the lids down and taped it shut, so I don't see how another thing could possibly fit. That hummingbird is definitely taking up some space in there, so somebody might ought to grab it to make more room. Box will leave west Texas this afternoon, so should arrive in Arkansas by Saturday.




Glad to hear you got the box - sorry to hear about your computer problems


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll be looking for it!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm getting excited!!!!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 20, 2012)

lswoody said:


> I'm getting excited!!!!!!!




You should be that box is stuffed with a lot of nice stuff - It should be a great start for number 6


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 28, 2012)

Any up dates on the box?


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 29, 2012)

We loose another box?


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jun 29, 2012)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Any up dates on the box?



It is headed to lswoody. I'll post some pictures later today.

Has some pretty good stuff in it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > Any up dates on the box?
> ...




Great to hear - =D>


----------



## lswoody (Jun 29, 2012)

Alright!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jun 30, 2012)

First look:



All spread out:


















Thought about taking the Humminbird to use until I figure out how much I want to spend on a new one, but I need a transom mount transducer and this one has a trolling motor mount. :? 

With the Hummunbird and the seat swivels, this thing weighs a ton and the box is FULL!! =D> 

I added a set of gripper cleats and took a couple small items.


----------



## fender66 (Jun 30, 2012)

That's really turned into a decent box. Nothing like I received in Box Pass #4. Good job guys!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 30, 2012)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 30, 2012)

It appears that each stop the box gets better. Can't wait for the next round....


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 30, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> It appears that each stop the box gets better. Can't wait for the next round....


Thats what I like to see. 

Sawdust farmer, you can take the trolling motor mount and adapt it for a transom mount. You just need to get clever and somehow attach it back there. Should be rather easy.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 4, 2012)

Got the box yesterday and took some stuff out and put some cool stuff in!!! And got it ready to ship just need JonBoatfever to send me a pm with his address. Will post a pic tomorrow or Thurs.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 6, 2012)

Box is on the way to jonboatfever


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 6, 2012)

I look forward to getting it! I will post pictures. I started a new thread for the next box pass.


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 9, 2012)

Got the box in today! Will post pictures tonight!


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jul 10, 2012)

Check out box pass 6 for update.


----------

